# Strange Lump on my Neons!



## Inder (Oct 6, 2011)

Well actually just one so far, but it's starting on another. 
I have a twenty gal planted community tank that houses:
3 neons (I'm not torturing them by having so few, one died last Wednesday)

4 Pristilla/x-ray tetras
4 harlequin/ t-bone rasboras
5 platys (2 adult, one just over 3/4 inch long, and three fry all under 1/4 inch long) 
and until Monday one 7 year old cory cat

The tank is planted, has four pieces of wood, one lava rock, and one 2 inch across purple plastic plant from petsmart.

The water params are:
0 ammonia
0 nitrite
0 nitrate
300 ppm GH hardness
0 chlorine
80 ppm KH alkalinity
6.2 acidity
78-80ish degree water

Okay, now for the lump-thing. It started probably two weeks ago as a fading of color in the caudal peduncle just before the fin. Within two days there was a large ivory-pink colored lump on it. The fin has split down the median all the way to the lump and bits of it (the fin) are missing. The rest of the fish itself looks fine, but it does spend long periods of time away from the other neons just hanging in the water, its nose pointed down at the gravel at a 30-ish degree angle. It does perk up when I feed them, though.

The tank has been set up for eight months.

Please help. It looks different from the one case of fin rot I had in my tank. It actually looks like its tail is rotting off by the meaty part before the fin. Should I take the two affected neons out? Does any body know what this is?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm... I'm not sure, but it could be neon tetra disease. Here's some information on it: 

Fish Disease - Neon Tetra Disease

Sorry, I hope this helps...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I was going to say cyst but it looks like MissPisces nailed it on the head.

I would quarantine or euthanize immediately. My preferred method of euthanization is Everclear. It is basically like overdosing on anesthesia and the fish expires painlessly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Neon that has had a bump on his body just before his tail for over a year and he is doing fine, as are all the others in there wit it.

Can you take a pic and post it?


----------



## Inder (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay the lump looks like this










That is not my tank but exactly what the lump looks like only bigger and a little closer to the tail fin.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Almost looks like mine.


----------

